# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Ремонт bluetooth гарнитуры AfterShokz Bluez 2

## Ramdas

Здравствуйте! Как-то уронил свою гарнитуру и после этого в одном наушнике появилось дребезжание при воспроизведении звука и если потрясти. Поняв что что-то оторвалось внутри, я разобрал этот наушник и теперь передо мной вопрос: чем и как приклеить этот оторванный металлический круг на место. Как сейчас выглядит можно посмотреть на фото (  ) Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как его лучше закрепить и какой клей использовать для заклеивания наушников обратно.

----------


## avitta

Здравствуйте как решили вопрос, как разобрали такая же история

----------


## Ramdas

Хоть и старая тема, всё же отвечу. Может полезно кому-то будет. Обратился в поддержку Aftershokz американскую. Они сказали напишите в гарантийный отдел, хоть я им и сказал, что сам уронил. 2 года гарантии еще не истекли - я написал. Они ответили, можете обратиться в Medgadgets, где покупали. В итоге мне прислали новые наушники, а со старыми я ничего не стал делать.

----------

